# Zombies in Detroit attack man



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These are the kinds of Zombies that many are preparing for...What do you do if you find yourself in this situation?

White Man Beaten By Mob In Detroit After Hitting Boy With Truck: Was It A Hate Crime? « CBS Detroit


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes we are....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The really sad part is, nothing will happen. Nothing.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

You are probably right. If a mob of whites beat up on minority the race mongers would be out in droves and so would the media.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not think there is much you can do in a situation like that. The guy stopped and tried to help the kid and before he could react he was being pummeled. Even if he were armed, he might have gotten off a shot or two before they took his gun, shot him and went across the street and robbed the gas station.

That is a nightmare scenario because there is no way to walk away.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What the mainstream media will never admit is that in certain places the race war has already started. 
"Certain places" as in big cities that have been led by liberal democrats for decades.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish I could argue. Just another reason I'm happy to be out of chicago


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Wish I could argue. Just another reason I'm happy to be out of chicago


I was in Chicago on Monday and Tuesday of this week for the first time in about two years. Downtown is starting to get really funky. Monday night I was walking back to hotel from the client site about 6 blocks away. Walking across the Washington street bridge the cops were pulling a body from the Chicago river. What struck me though, was the reaction of the other pedestrians. There wasn't any! It was like this was such a regular occurrence it did not even warrant notice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a very good reason we live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000.
A very good reason.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

scramble4a5 said:


> You are probably right. If a mob of whites beat up on minority the race mongers would be out in droves and so would the media.


You wont hear Sharptongue and Jackson getting involved in this one!! If it were a black guy and a white MOB, they would be screaming form the rooftops about racism though! It just goes to show the mentality of certain people. I will state my opinion and it might sound racist and probably is.. Before I do, I will say that personally, I don't give two shits what color someone is. If they are a good person, I will do anything in the world for them. Black,white,spanish,Russian or whatevr else. I don't give a **** what someone looks like. If they are "good people" I will have their backs. Now, that said, these ****ing ghetto hounds do whatever and the **** they want. They rob,rape,steal,kill,sell drug and whatever else and the system and even people in their community protect them because they are "their people".. Sure, some or even most SAY that they don't agree with it but when it comes down to it. They are not about to "rat" someone out... These cocksuckers that beat this guy are absolutely ****ing worthless and personally, I wouldn't care less if them and their entire bloodline were to cease to exist!!!

This will NEVER stop until people int he community stand up and say "enough is enough".. I don't think it will happen though. The ones complaining the loudest are the ones that their "chirren" are doing the crimes!!!

I wish the guy had a gun and killed EVERY ONE OF THE DIRTY ****S involved!!!! Then when their parents come out and are yelling and screaming about "Oh, my baby. Why my baby have to die!" Shoot them ****ers in the head too!!!!!

It is going to take massive violence to stop these pieces of shit cocksuckers from doing this.. Anyone that thinks otherwise is sadly mistaken.....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

It's like the punch out game,,,,,,They just happen to be black. Just a quiescence if there was anything to it 
it would be on main stream news. And our government would take care of the problem. 
So go back to watching sports and drama on TV and stop reading something into it that's just not there.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,says the man behind the curtain


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Detroit has been a war zone for as long as I can remember. Not as wide spread but it's the same in Chicago, NY, Philly and other large cities.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Detroit has been a war zone for as long as I can remember. Not as wide spread but it's the same in Chicago, NY, Philly and other large cities.


And it is the same ghetto hounds causing the majority of the crimes. Out of all of the shootings in Chicago, the majority of them are gangbangers. The majority of them are black on black shootings. You don't hear Sharptongue,Jackson and Obummer talking to them do you?!! God forbid you bring up race though!! If you do, you are racis.... Me personally, I wish EVERY one of the mother****ers would kill each other. Men,women or chirren. I don't give 2 shits.. Let them kill each other!!! Hopefully, sooner than later they will kill each other off and the good citizens of the area can start to rebuild their community...

I just wish the criminals would kill each other faster than they already are and spare the good people of the community... I mean really. Just imagine a major SHTF situation. What do you think these worthless pieces of shit are going to contribute?? Not a ****ing thing!! They will be out raping,stealing and whatever else they can do to screw over every one of their neighbors...They are worthless and I would love to see them put down.. then, the rest of the community can help each other...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I woulda stopped and did the same.. nothing can do but the right thing...They will catch the trash that beat him.. I also think all racial motivated hate crimes should be enforced not matter what the skin color is...


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

You forgot to mention that they are EBT card holders. That man was commuting to and from work, paying taxes to support there sorry asses. They are the reason for high capacity mags. when the SHTF.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A lot of the video is grainey but if you look close you can see that the assailants were ******* not zombies.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw a retired black cop on the news this morning who opined that the guy getting attacked had nothing to do with him hitting the kid, but it was because he was a white guy stopping in a black neighborhood. The attackers were just hanging out in front of a liquor store, robbed the guy, and looted his truck. Some politicians are trying to say that it was outrage over the kid being hit and not robbery, because they didn't take his truck, but the victim's family say that his wallet was taken and his tools and cash was taken from his truck. They were thugs who saw an opportunity to attack a white guy for being white.

As has been said by others, if this was a black guy who was attacked by a gang of white guys, you would hear everybody and their uncle screaming about it. Obama would be making speeches about it from the White House, the DOJ would have the FBI investigating, and the usual race-baiters would be leading marches about it. There is a big double standard in this country, led by the Federal government, and I for one am tired of it. Stay armed. If you are in a situation like this, shoot. I think that if one or two of their fellow thugs were dropped the others would have decided that they needed to be somewhere else fast. If nothing else you would go down fighting and removing as many of these mutants from the gene pool as possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> A lot of the video is grainey but if you look close you can see that the assailants were ******* not zombies.


My bad.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

As was stated before by someone else on here....

They would have to recover my body from a deep bed of brass.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have some tree trimming friends in that part of the world. They are mighty unhappy and they just may have a clubhouse down the street from there............

This stuff has a way of evening itself out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Only white people can be charged with a hate crime. So no it is not a hate crime by PC law


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

All I know is that every year my property taxes go up, just like the number of EBT card holders. If it had been a gang of white none working ,sitting on there asses scum that did that. The other side would be getting a new church with a preacher name REV. WRIGHT telling how the white created AIDS and have after church classes on how to take advantage of the system!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

there was a white kid that was attacked and stabbed in Baltimore by a group of thugs. during the attack, one of the scumbags said " this is for trevon" (the late trevon martin who got what he deserved). anyone hear about the incident? it was treated as a random crime even though it was clearly a hate crime. sharpton and jackson were both no where to be found and not a word from them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I did hear about the incident where the black thug said "this is for travon" but like most of you I don't rely on the lame complicit big media for my news. We have to do our own research. But your point is excellent mhans! 

I was reading some polls this morning on a website that has numerous big name pollsters and smaller more remote polling. I had one of those "light bulb in the head moments" after studying the polls. One particular poll question asks; "Do you think that the country is heading in the right direction?" By a large majority, most polls show that most people do not believe the country is heading in the right direction.

Makes sense right? BUT, I FINALLY REALIZED THAT MANY PEOPLE WHO ANSWER THAT QUESTION ACTUALLY THINK THAT THE ****ING SOCIALISTS IN DC ARE NOT DOING ENOUGH!!!!!!

FUBAR


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> These are the kinds of Zombies that many are preparing for...What do you do if you find yourself in this situation?
> 
> White Man Beaten By Mob In Detroit After Hitting Boy With Truck: Was It A Hate Crime? « CBS Detroit


 Go Figure, the 'D'....much safer UP north here.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson called me this morning. They said "**** that cracker". 

Wanna' bet Obama has nothing to say about it? Eric Holder? Want to bet at some point it will officially be declared "Not a Hate Crime"? If it was 12 white/hispanic/asian guys on a black man, those people would be in the streets burning shit down. The FBI would be there for all the camera's to see, Sharpton would be prancing around, and Obama and Holder would be on the TV for the next 4 days non-stop. We would have had 6 of them in custody before a follow up story could even be written. 

I love the part where they said "It's a neighborhood hang out so it's not unusual for 20 to 30 people to be there." Ya' think? Because their worthless asses don't have jobs and they're slinging drug's, "gittin wel-ferrr". Bunch of ****in' animals. Then stole all of his stuff out of his truck? I also believe it was a set up. I pray to God that little boy says his daddy told him "okay...NOW son"...ooops, my bad.

Yes. These are the zombies we prepare for.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

That is why when I am in certain parts of town, when I am driving and someone walks out in front of me. I will run them the hell over before I stop. I have had them walk out and stop and tun and look at me like they are ****in daring me to hit them. I hit the gas the last time and he about shit his pants.. My Jeep with 35's wont have any problem driving over them.. 

I remember a few years ago there was a female teacher that was a bad neighborhood hit a kid. She got out and people started yelling at her and she got back in the car and drove away. She got to a safe place and called the police but was arrested for leaving the scene of an accident with injuries. I think the kid died actually. Anyway, it was big in the news because they were trying to prosecute her for leaving. She said she was scared for her life and inthe end, she was found not guilty. Oh my ****ing god at how people were so wanting her to go to jail for leaving the scene. I believe she lost her job over it even... This story in Detroit is EXACTLY why she got in her ****ing car and drove away.

I just love how if a black guy is in a white neighborhood and something happens. It is racis. But if a white guy is in the ghetto and gets hurt or killed, he was in a bad neighborhood and should have know better. He was probably there to buy drugs anyway...

Hell, I don't have to worry about it anymore. There are no "bad neighborhoods" where I am in Montana! Hell, I haven't even seen any blacks or Mexicans in over 6 months..My fiance says there is a black lady that works at one of the stores she goes to sometimes. She is one of the nicest people she has ever met my fiance told me the other day..I think a lot of it is how and where people are raised. IMO, a ghetto is about the worst place for someone to grow up and it is a viscous cycle..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is a very good reason we live on a dead end dirt road 6 miles outside a one stop light town of 2,000.
> A very good reason.


Can I move in with you RPD? I'll bring my own guns.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> As was stated before by someone else on here....
> 
> They would have to recover my body from a deep bed of brass.


Found it!
Enough ammo, that if you do go out, you will be lying in a bed of brass!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Last week Madison school district pass new rule Black students can not be punished. Whites must be punished more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What the heck are they putting in the cheese over across the lake?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> What the heck are they putting in the cheese over across the lake?


 If you remember Holder called for this some time back. It just took them a bit to figure out how to do it.
This bunch in the teachers Union will do anything Obama and Holder say.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Can I move in with you RPD? I'll bring my own guns.


Do you mind cows for neighbors?

Seriously, in my area people of different races interact well with each other. I don't know, maybe it is the way kids are raised. God and Country are celebrated here. 
People are friendly, kids and grownups alike. No matter the ethnicity.We hold the door for each other at the stores in town. We nod and say hello to strangers on the street. On the 2 lane back roads through the pines drivers wave at each other. When one doesn't wave back you know they are from somewhere else.

My wife and I previously lived in a very large metro area and we had always longed to live in a place where there were more churches than bars. Within 35 miles of our place, in any direction, there are only two bars, one liquor store, and maybe 60 to 80 churches. We love it.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Last week Madison school district pass new rule Black students can not be punished. Whites must be punished more.


That's kind of funny, but not too far from the truth. They just did a series of reports in our local rag about how minorities, particularly blacks, are disproportionately disciplined (focusing on suspensions/expulsions) in our local schools, as well as state wide. It seems they feel that the black kids should be able to pretty much do whatever they want, regardless of how it disrupts the classroom and other kids getting their education interrupted, and the "educators" need to take a more "creative" approach to discipline with them.

Of course, it's blamed on poverty, lack of functioning parents in the home, shit like that. Because it's somehow everyone else's fault that their daddy's didn't stick around or wound up in prison and momma is a crack whore and has no ambition beyond collecting welfare and is only interested in finding the next hood rat gangsta' to slip it to her. More kids = More Welfare.

There is a guy on YouTube that I really dig. He's a black guy and has PLENTY to say about "Black America". He's worth a watch. He starts his "opinion" at 4:05...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> That's kind of funny, but not too far from the truth. They just did a series of reports in our local rag about how minorities, particularly blacks, are disproportionately disciplined (focusing on suspensions/expulsions) in our local schools, as well as state wide. It seems they feel that the black kids should be able to pretty much do whatever they want, regardless of how it disrupts the classroom and other kids getting their education interrupted, and the "educators" need to take a more "creative" approach to discipline with them.
> 
> Of course, it's blamed on poverty, lack of functioning parents in the home, shit like that. Because it's somehow everyone else's fault that their daddy's didn't stick around or wound up in prison and momma is a crack whore and has no ambition beyond collecting welfare and is only interested in finding the next hood rat gangsta' to slip it to her. More kids = More Welfare.
> 
> There is a guy on YouTube that I really dig. He's a black guy and has PLENTY to say about "Black America". He's worth a watch. He starts his "opinion" at 4:05...


Excellent video Bigdogbuc,
We have a culture of evil that has infiltrated these people and it is being perpetuated by the government.
FUBAR


----------

